
Virus-Tracing Apps Are Rife with Problems. Governments Are Rushing to Fix Them - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/technology/virus-tracing-apps-privacy.html
======
josephby
Which of these apps, if any, used the Google/Apple Privacy-Preserving Contact
Tracing approach? Why didn’t the Times mention that? Did I miss it?

